# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  IMPRESORA DE ATENCION AL PUBLICO TERMICA TICKET ESPERA EMITIR IMPRIMIR TURNO COLA KIOSCO KIOSKO QUIOSCO VENTA PARED NCR KIOSK PRINTER PARA TOTEM TOTEN INTERACTIVO SISTEMA MULTIMEDIA AUTOSERVICIO TOUCH

## madagricola

*LLAMAR EN LIMA AL 980-980-698 ( ANTO6504@HOTMAIL.COM )*    *ENVIOS A PROVINCIAS Y AL EXTRANJERO (ECUADOR, BOLIVIA, CHILE...) * Temas similares: IMPRESORA TERMICA TICKET TICKETERA PARA PEDESTAL PARED EMPOTRABLE PUNTO DE ATENCION AL PUBLICO FILA COLA LISTA TURNO ESPERA VENTA  SELF SERVICE AUTOSERVICIO KIOSKO KIOSK AUTO SERVICIO USB RED NCR K590 BALANZA BASCULA COMPUTACIONAL TERMICA TICKET TICKETERA ETIQUETA AUTOADHESIVA ADHESIVA PESADO PESAR VERDURA FRUTA PAN CARNE AGRICOLA MINIMARKET SUPERMERCADO MINI MARKET MERCADO DIBAL METTLER TOLEDO KG Artículo: Ferias Agropecuarias de Mistura celebran su primer año de atención al público Artículo: Agrobanco abre primera ventanilla de atención al público en Huacho OEFA recibirá denuncias ambientales a través del Sistema de atención al ciudadano

----------

